

Facebook And Twitter Will Always Be Crappy Businesses - jonbischke
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-and-twitter-will-always-be-crappy-businesses-2010-2

======
jonbischke
There are some elements of truth in here but a lot that doesn't seem to make
sense. For example, the statement that companies like YouTube, Facebook and
WordPress have failed to make "profitable revenue" is strange. As is this
comment:

"Perhaps there is no for-profit business model for social networking."

Did Bo miss the Goldman Sachs docs that show hundreds of millions in profit on
great operating margins?

